# My season.



## pharaoh2 (Dec 12, 2010)

This has been a pretty good year. I spent most of my time fishing in the foothills of the Rockies on a small lake full of rainbows. Most fish were small, 10 inches or so. I caught a few that were native, and a couple good ones around 2 pounds or so. My biggest was a hatchery rainbow around 5 or 6 pounds. I had litteraly hundreds of fish in the boat this year, and it was nice to get on the water with friends and my Pop. Next year will only be better. I do 99% of my fishing with light action spinning gear so it's always fun, even with the little guys. Anyways, here's some pic's of the season. Feel free to ad yours, I love seeing other places where other guys live.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2010)

What a nice looking body of water and surrounding area! You are very lucky!


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, I'll try my photos again - great looking place, there, pharoah!


This is Calling Panther Lake in Mississippi; if you had to tell by me, nary a fish exists in the lake! But, they tell me, it is a good one...


----------



## fish devil (Dec 15, 2010)

:twisted: Awesome Pics!!!! Canada is really beautiful.


----------



## killabeez321 (Dec 22, 2010)

awesome pictures, like a small vacation thanks


----------



## randall (Dec 30, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 31, 2010)

sweet pics, and nice fish!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd say you had one heck of a season =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jan 5, 2011)

Pharaoh.....love that pic of your dad! Now that's a keeper!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2011)

PRETTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure looks like the pacific northwest  i was raised fishing the rivers and lakes of oregon, washington, and idaho, Beautiful country and awesome fishing.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 20, 2011)

My kinda place. Very beautiful.


----------

